# All-wall wipedown knives



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone try that extendable wipedown knives ?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice tool.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell yes, I have the rankee, Same as the all wall and wouldnt be without it, Its awsome for ceiling tape wiping and bedding the tape below the shoulders, It flexes and beds it sweet, I have the BTE corner roller handle with a threaded end and i can unscrew the short handle and attach the bte handle then i have a longer extendable wipedown handle knife, Its great, Get one man, Dont look back.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I was in Ames the other day they had a really. Nice expendable pole with a 9" wipedown blade good for 8-9-10' ceilings real nice pretty reasonable price


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Anyone try that extendable wipedown knives ?


Nice...I want one...:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Its suck , i just check the shipping fee and it would cost me more the shipping to montreal (42$ ) than the the tools ....


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Its suck , i just check the shipping fee and it would cost me more the shipping to montreal (42$ ) than the the tools ....


Always the case with all wall...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

getplastered said:


> Always the case with all wall...




Hell no. All wall was $150 cheaper on frieght than wall tools for my last order.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get these Machine, with the same type of blade you want. Just pop the cap off, and slide the handle over a sanding pole or broom stick. They work excellent for wiping tape, unless their in 2bjr's hands, he snaps them with in a month or two:blink:

You can check with my supply house http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/nv...5911&profile=cmpltPrfl&profileId=501&app=sold

Or if you can wait a few weeks, will be going by my supply guy, can send you it (or supply dude)

The one you want only extends 2 feet, 4 feet or longer tends to work better IMO:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Anyone try that extendable wipedown knives ?


Looks great for scraping my flats and butts at 9 ft LOL:whistling2: takes the place of a good pole sander


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

there are better ones out there:whistling2:like in my trailer :yes:


----------

